# has any ever?



## Marywanna (Jun 28, 2006)

Has anyone ever recieved there seeds and then like a week later the cops come to there address that the seeds were sent to and start searching with a warant?


----------



## Ogof (Jun 28, 2006)

No one I know.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jun 29, 2006)

Marywanna said:
			
		

> Has anyone ever recieved there seeds and then like a week later the cops come to there address that the seeds were sent to and start searching with a warant?


*I have never heard of that either. This is why you don't have them shipped to your growing address. *


----------



## Rambo4104 (Jun 29, 2006)

for the most parts, they probably think people ordering 10 seeds arent big time dealers and crop growers, those people have connections who can get them hundreds of thousands of seeds with no risk.


----------



## rasta (Jun 29, 2006)

never heard of anyone getting busted like that ,,,,p,l,r


----------



## Stoney Bud (Jun 29, 2006)

I've never had a problem with mail ordered seeds. I've got them every time I ordered them. One time they took a whole month, but they did come. I live pretty much in the sticks. Or in the vines would be more accurate. The mail lady here is a real nice lady who has stopped in after work and got high with me so it's pretty kick back here about mail.

In the city, I would use a UPS store or something. Big time.

Andy and Barney don't do much here. One of the reasons I like living where I do.


----------



## Marywanna (Jun 29, 2006)

yah i still havent recieved my seeds from seedboutique.......It has been like 27 days since they recieved my order...Im scared


----------



## HGB (Jun 29, 2006)

pretty sure if they find the seeds they wont mail them to you....

they open remove and insert a customs notice as to why you cant have them 

few lucky peeps get a D.A.R.E bumper sticker as well

resourse's just arent wasted on a 10 seed order to your house....

one can allso wait a few weeks before opening them..... just becouse you got mail doesnt mean you had it sent to you.... just like junk mail 

but safty is of concern with our hobby of choice right?  

like stoney says get a safe addy and dont risk 

happy ordering


----------



## Marywanna (Jun 30, 2006)

Do you guys think that it is weird that it has almost been a month since i ordered seeds? or has anyone got there seeds later than that


----------



## astra007 (Jul 27, 2006)

where from?  email them and ask.


----------

